

Crowdsourced Legal Advice - elliottwilliams
http://www.pastelaw.com/

======
elliottwilliams
Right now I'm banking on the fact that lawyers copy and paste. This is a fair
assumption as they have "clause libraries" at all major firms.

In the future I'd hope to tie in the NLP stuff we've been working on to do
fuzzy matching.

We're highlighting text we've seen before, so it should be easy to see which
lines are actually unique text.

~~~
andrewfong
FYI: You should reply using the reply links. It's easier to follow threads
that way.

Also, does the matching handle blanks or minor variations? Typical clause
libraries often taken this form: "The Company hereby agrees to sell you
[_________________] shares of stock." You probably wouldn't need NLP to match
that.

~~~
elliottwilliams
Sorry about not using the reply. I was wondering why my comment was on top.

Right now I've got some off the shelf NLP stuff that does Org and Name
recognition to remove those things (I've been working on a similar project for
a while). The lines should be trivial but not yet implemented. Most "get
screwed" clauses don't have underlines as they are boiler plate.

------
elliottwilliams
People comment on their _own_ documents. If your doc has the same text as
someone else's, we share their comments with you.

------
joeyespo
This is cool!

Question for you. How do you handle legal copy that isn't in anyone else's
document? Or does this not happen often enough?

Even if there's some unique copy, are there plans to let you know which lines
they are in your document? It would be useful to give those lines to a lawyer
for review instead of an entire document.

------
andrewfong
I'm a little confused. How does blind commenting work? That is, how can I
comment on a legal document without seeing the text of said document?

------
aclevernickname
Fantastic app. Thank you for making this.

